

Ask HN: Tumblr or Posterous - denisonwright

I have been using Posterous for Smileecards blog (http://blog.smileecards.com/), but recently have started using Tumblr (http://smileecards.tumblr.com/) as well to try to put content in different places.<p>I'm mostly using the basic features of these services and I like both services so far, but have found Tumblr to be easier to use; it's more intuitive to me.<p>I dislike the interaction of the image manager in Posterous, especially if trying to add multiple images to a post.  I also don't like the difference in white space between edit and view mode of posts.<p>To the audience - what service do you use for your blog and why?  Posterous, Tumblr, Blogger, etc.
======
bennesvig
Combination of Tumblr and Wordpress. Love the Tumblr community and it's great
for sharing quick things that can be discovered through tags. But Wordpress
offers a lot more with plug-ins and SEO capabilities.

------
anujkk
I am using tumblr for my personal blog (<http://blog.anujkumar.com>). It is
easy, simple and does the job well. Theme customization is easier than that of
wordpress.

If you are a power user with extensive customization needs or want to host
blog on your own server, try wordpress.

------
semicolondev
We use Tumblr for group/team posting in our day to day blog.
(<http://d2d.semicolondev.com>)

Tumblr is better when bunch of guys want to maintain a single/quick/intuitive
(as you said) blog.

------
Terretta
You have a good Posterous editor: your email client. And your email client's
image manager works just fine.

If you're not posting by email, or using custom pages, or using groups (eg
company employees' shared space), Tumblr's fine.

------
denisonwright
Thanks for the feedback.

